# Suche Hilfe beim Radaufbau bzw. günstige Werkstatt im Westerwald



## alexftw (6. März 2009)

Hallo, 

da es mir teilweise an know-how aber vor allem an Werkzeug fehlt, suche ich jemanden der mir gegen ein kleines Endgeld beim Zusammenbau meines MTB hilft bzw alternativ eine günstige Werkstatt im Westerwaldkreis.

Konkret heisst das: Gabelschaft kürzen, Kralle einschlagen, Gabel einbauen, Kurbel+ Innenlager wechseln, Shifter anbauen und Schaltung einstellen, Kasette am HR montieren.

Wäre über Hilfe oder zumindest Tipps was eine gute Werkstatt angeht sehr dankbar!


----------



## T-Brex (6. März 2009)

Hi, wo im Westerwald soll denn der Tatort sein ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexftw (6. März 2009)

Hey, ich komme aus Hachenburg, also oberer Westerwald - bin aber sehr flexibel und fahr auch gern paar km wenn mir jmd hilft und mir als blutigem Anfänger  evtl sogar paar Sachen zeigen kann.


----------



## LordSidious (6. März 2009)

Hallo,

Da ich auch auf Händler suche bin, hänge ich mich einfach mal mit dran. Hoffe der Thread-Ersteller ist mir nicht böse.

Ich suche für die Reperatur meiner Scheibenbremsen im Raum Neuwied/Linz einen Händler, der solche Reperaturen durchführt.

Grüße
Tobias


----------



## MannohnePlan (6. März 2009)

http://www.ebener-zweiradsport.de/


Da hab ich meinen Esel her.
Der Stefan ist super nett, macht gute Preise und schrauben tut er auch oft selbst.

Ist in Niederroßbach


----------



## wanderer67 (6. März 2009)

Hallo alexttw,
wenn dir Mayen nicht zu weit ist kannst du vorbeikommen und nach Absprache drauf warten und zuschauen.
Mein Job ist Neuradmontage für div. Hersteller, also wird dein Bike sicher kein Problem sein!!
Bei Interesse kannst Du mir eine priv. Nachricht schreiben, dann geb ich Dir meine Tel.nr.

Gruß
wanderer67


----------



## weissen (6. März 2009)

LordSidious schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da ich auch auf Händler suche bin, hänge ich mich einfach mal mit dran. Hoffe der Thread-Ersteller ist mir nicht böse.
> 
> ...




Hi, kann dir RadSportReuter.de empfehlen in Neustadt/Fernthal.
Kleiner 1-Mann Laden, aber netter Service und gute Preise


----------



## Radical_53 (23. März 2009)

alexftw schrieb:


> Hey, ich komme aus Hachenburg, also oberer Westerwald - bin aber sehr flexibel und fahr auch gern paar km wenn mir jmd hilft und mir als blutigem Anfänger  evtl sogar paar Sachen zeigen kann.



Wenn du in Hachenburg bist, fahr mal nach Alpenrod und frag bei Fähne's Bike Shop nach. Ob er sich sonderlich freut, wenn du einen Haufen Teile mitbringst, weiß ich nicht. Ist aber ein schicker kleiner Laden, der einem auch so ziemlich alles zu annehmbaren Preisen besorgen kann. Fragen kostet nix


----------

